# New Here



## GirlInterrupted112 (Sep 3, 2019)

Hello. I am a 38 year old woman with two children (11 and 8) who has been divorced and remarried for a little over a year now. I joined to find some advice and support for some struggles I'm dealing with as a new stepmom with a toxic ex-wife/bio mom. I'm at my wits end with it all and need help.


----------

